# Turkey plaque



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is one i just finished up


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice job on the turkey stuff. I was up hanging with Kevin and I learned that the spurs pop off just like a horn off of an Antelope or Ram. pretty cool. Good luck in 2011!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Gus you too !!!


----------

